# Travelling to Spain 19/1 into Santander



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi - I have posted this question earlier in the week but I posted incorrectly in the 'Germany' Forum. Sorry still a little new at this as I am sure you can tell.
We are looking for some advice before making our final plans, as this is the first time we have traveled to Spain.
Our main plan is to travel from Santander to Valencia and then down the East coast and along to Portugal. We have no time restraints and do not mind having to use tolls roads. We do however have 2 dogs with us. 
We would appreciate any guidance on best route from Santander to Valencia and can anyone suggest good campsites on the way down. If anyone is going this way on the same dates and would be happy to share your experience allowing us to follow you out of Santander then please let us know. We have read various reports Santander is not very motorhome friendly, so we are a little nervous about this first European trip on our own.

Hopefully having posted this correctly someone can help.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Couple of suggestions

On North coast San Vincente de la Barque . Can free canp on beach.

Try to visit the Picos de Europa weather permitting.-head for Potes. see ACSI book

If you make Portugal Fatima is very interesting and there is free motor home parking in one of the car parks right next to the church with good toilets. See Aires of Spain and Portugal

Enjoy!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*

Hello,

If you are going via Valencia, the better route I would suggest is via Zaragosa. Best to avoid the Madrid route.

You can stay overnight at http://www.campingzaragoza.com/
The reception is open until 8pm.

Benicassim has two ACSI sites you could stop off at along your way to the Valencia region. Bonterra Park (Reception open until 9pm) or the other is Azahar (not my choice but maybe an option). Good thing about Bonterra Park is there is a Mercadona supermarket right facing the site where you can stock up on supplies and you won't have far to carry them!.

Plenty of other sites along in Valencia.

Denia has a Camp stop where MHF are holding a meet sometime.

Javea (Highly recommended) has two sites. http://www.campingelnaranjal.com/ and also camping Javea. Both are walking Distance to the beach with Naranjal being the better again in my humble opinion.

Lots of other sites around Albir, Benidorm etc.

If you need anything I have mentioned clarifying, please ask.

TM


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

TM

Many thanks for this really useful info - checking on linbe suggestions now

regards


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Javea*

Javea

www.campingjavea.com

There are a couple of members on here who live/have property in Javea that may be along with a glowing report of the town in support.

There are 3 options for staying near Zaragosa.

Motorway Rest Area (facing Cashier)
Camper Stop
Camping as I mentioned.

These are detailed in this post as well as numerous other.

TM


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't worry about the reports of Santander being unfriendly to motorhomes. This based on a political wrangle between the central and local government. Central made a decree that motorhomes were to be allowed to park as cars are and that they shouldn't be discriminated against. The locals in the Basque country, as usual, want to show the "independence" by not following the instructions.
It only affects those who wildcamp really and not often then. Frankly, the local police feel that they have better things to do!
As for you journey, the quickest and most boring route is via Madrid. The most used is probably via Zaragosa and the most fun is to travel through the Pyranees but either do it on the French side or make sure you have a very manouverable and well powered motorhome!
When you get to the East coast, try Camping Oliva http://www.eurocamping-es.com/euroc.../index.php?contenido=descripcion&id_boto=2533
If you have Autoroute and access toa fast internet connection, I have a file of 44,000+ campsites but it is near 8Mb. PM me if you want it.
Patrick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Santander ferry port shows up very well on Google Street View. You can follow your route off the ferry and out of town which is quite reassuring. We're old hands at European travel and we use Street View a lot to get a " feel" for a place.

On your browser Google page click on MAPS ( top left bar)

Type in Santander Ferry Port in the search window that comes up.

Drag the little yellow man across to A on the map that comes up until the little green blob on his feet is directly over the pink A on the map. Let go.

You should then get a very good view of the Santander ferry port with a boat already in. The exit to the port is on a roundabout- you can see it clearly.

G

Edit: or put in these coordinates into the browser window:

43.460075

-3.805691

That is the port exit onto the roundabout.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If the ultimate destination is Portugal I would go via Madrid. It's so easy and virtually toll free. You can stop off at the La Cabrera site North of Madrid in the ACSI book or the ACSI site at Aranjuez south of Madrid. If you want a site to stay at in Santander then the Carbaceno zoo 8 mies from the port is excellent. It's listed on the camping-car infos site under Spanish Aires.


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

*Great Advice*

Many thanks Guys all these great help helped us focus our efforts on a few routes


----------

